# Trying Apple Cider Vinegar



## Magic n Colts (Oct 1, 2012)

Symptoms: When it first started, I had a lot of stomach pain which I thought was from eating pizza for lunch. I don't have any of these stomach pain anymore. I have moisture around the anus frequently. Constipation. Incomplete bowels. Sometimes I stick my finger near the moisture/partially inside and discover poop. I had a colonoscopy,blood works, stool tests, and a MRI which all didn't find anything abnormal. I increased my fiber and water supply,and mostly got rid of anything unhealthy although I do slip sometimes. I tried chlorophyll and colon cleansers and probiotics.

I take 2 table spoons 3 times a day, but I don't follow it strictly as I likely take more than recommended dosage. Since starting ACV, I've avoided anything deemed unhealthy and followed a FODMAP guide http://cassandraforsythe.com/blog/Complete+FODMAP+List+For+a+Happy+Gut. I did eat avocado which is one of the unsuitable foods listed. I didn't keep track of the days but it should be about 6 days since I started.

I haven't noticed anything different, and I was never able to tell when I smell unless I'm around non-relatives. I had a small amount of diarrhea yesterday, I did drink 108 oz of waters the day before but I have done it before without any problems.

The major thing I've noticed different was that my fart smells different. It has a similiar smell of when I tried other OCT meds. For me, it's not foul smelly,yet smells sorta like an plasticy smell or something of that sort.

I'll keep this updated to see whether or not it works.


----------



## Magic n Colts (Oct 1, 2012)

I don't frequently exercise daily, but I occasionally play basketball w/ friends. I still have a visible 6 pack (not the greatest) even though I rarely exercise and haven't done ab work in a long time, I mostly play online games ( atm LoL) since I don't really have a major social life. I'm around 5'6 and weigh about 120, I've almost been described as small and I have a fast metabolism.


----------



## chlorophyll (Jul 31, 2013)

Sounds like you have diarrhea and a fissure. As my name suggests I am a fan of chlorophyll which you mentioned... but is it liquid or tablet? I put about a teaspoon of liquid chlorophyll in my drinking water every day or so and that puts and end to my IBS-D. If you have IBS-D then putting a stop to that is the first step to healing a fissure.


----------

